# Business cards



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Started cutting business cards for my fleets to go along with the acrylic signs. Here is one of the cards setup and after. Will post pics when all 19 are done


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice cards. Are these special cards for a presentation or just to hand out? Gonna take a while doing them one at a time if it's for just general hand out. But they do look nice!

David


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Are you using a diamond drag bit on these business cards and the edge lit signs? They look great!

Jay


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Mark those are neat!

What are those lines? (Yellow circles) Is that from the engraving?
Are you able to do a spiral fill? You should be able to get a prismatic look.
Diamond drag?

What I usually do if I have any objects within text is separate them.
For instance, the rhombus trapazoid funky shape with the M.
I would engrave the shape slightly less into the surface than the M.
Once the M is engraved it is more pronounced and is a tad deeper.
Engraving the M & shape as a whole procduces unwanted results.
Maybe its the way it calculates the 'route'. Give it a try sometime.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

David these are for my fleet accounts. They take from 5 to 18 minutes each to cut.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Jay I am using a drag bit. It is pretty neat to use.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Mark those are neat!
> 
> What are those lines? (Yellow circles) Is that from the engraving?
> Are you able to do a spiral fill? You should be able to get a prismatic look.
> ...


The funny mark on the m on this one is also on their business card. All of these cards were scanned and traced


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Here are the finished 19 cards including mine. I thought they turned out good for my first time cutting aluminum


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Picture taking not my skill set


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks great Mark! We have both learned with this project. Hope your customers like what you have done for them.

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Long distance teamwork!!


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I am sure that they will like them. It is great to have people who you have met once (John) and those who you have not met yet (Dave) to help and guide me with these projects. When I retire full time then I will be able to learn all the tricks and hopefully help a newbie like me.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Long distance teamwork!!


Enjoyed it very much. Filled in for my "real" job while it is slow. Hope we can continue to work together.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

edison auto said:


> I am sure that they will like them. It is great to have people who you have met once (John) and those who you have not met yet (Dave) to help and guide me with these projects. When I retire full time then I will be able to learn all the tricks and hopefully help a newbie like me.


Look forward to meeting all my cnc buddies some day! Retirement is still a few years away for me as well. Thanks Mark!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey Mark, Sign me up for a Fleet Account and send me a sign and business card!!! Those look Great!


----------

